# which is better for word t-shirts? Vinyl or inkjet heat transfers? Any good budget vinyl cutters?



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to really step into the t-shirt business..but I'm wondering which is best for what I'll be doing inkjet heat transfer or vinyl heat transfer? The work I'll be doing is mostly words on dark/light garment. I may add a few designs here and now. and for my bigger orders like over 20-25 I'll be sending the work to get it on a plastisol transfer.

I'm leaning towards vinyl, but how would I do a multicolor design, like say 2-3 colors?

Also what's a nice decent price cutter/plotter..all I have is $300 .

Thanks in advance for ur advice.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think vinyl would be much better for words on t-shirts.

You can find some tips on buying a vinyl cutter here:

which cutter related topics at T-Shirt Forums

vinyl cutter related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would use vinyl. See stahls videos about doing multiple colors. I think Specialty Graphics has some videos also.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would agree that for words/names on T-Shirts that vinyl is the way to go. The Expert 24 is a very good entry level cutter that sells for around $400.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have no doubt vinyl is the way to go....But for 300.00 you might not get a decent piece of equipment...I have an Expert 24 from Imprintables and it does the job....It is 450.00 on their website but maybe Nick has a better deal because he says 400.00 in his post above....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I have no doubt vinyl is the way to go....But for 300.00 you might not get a decent piece of equipment...I have an Expert 24 from Imprintables and it does the job....It is 450.00 on their website but maybe Nick has a better deal because he says 400.00 in his post above....


No better deal! I was just estimating as I do not sell that cutter directly...


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok thanks I have been looking at the expert 24" and expert 24" XL...Can anyone tell me the big difference, do they both have optical/contour cutting?


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Also this is a little of do anyone know the durability of using an Epson 1100 and cobra inks/transfer paper? Like will inkjet transfer last 3-5 washes or more?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If done properly, it should last much more than that.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

tyetshirt said:


> Ok thanks I have been looking at the expert 24" and expert 24" XL...Can anyone tell me the big difference, do they both have optical/contour cutting?


 
The LX has optical eye, they both contour cut. I just setup my expert 24 last night. So far, so good. I'm about to do a test press as we speak. Ill post pictures.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok thanks..I'll be ready to see some pics


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

tyetshirt said:


> Ok thanks..I'll be ready to see some pics


Here you go! My first few cuts!

...not attaching the image... I'll try again in a few.

Here it is, resolution was too high...


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cut vinyl...thermofilm. I have an old lynx plotter from sign warehouse. It will cut the smallest of letters. Look for servo motors on a plotter. Not to fond of the stepper motors. If you got one already. Maybe upgrade in a year or so. I have been dealing with the signwarehouse for a long time. No complaints on my end.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been looking around for a deal on a cutter that contour cuts..nothing so far. Do you all think it'll be ok to start with the Epson 1100 doing inkjet transfers. Also can you resale the t-shirts or are they not resell quality?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2009)

Vinyl all the way!


----------



## ShoreKewl (Oct 14, 2011)

Vinyl is the best way to go unless you are trying for a certain art look. Then printable vinyl (for Darks) or tranfers (for lights) For tranfers, you can even get those gloss sheets to make you tranfer look like it is a glossy vinyl job


----------

